

6 Reasons Why You Should Be Unit Testing Your Code - fk122
http://dapperdeveloper.com/2015/08/05/6-reasons-why-you-should-be-unit-testing-your-code/

======
betenoire
The article describes unit testing as any automated testing essentially.
Specifically, encoding tests in code. That's OK for the purposes of this
article.

# 4 TESTABLE CODE IS BETTER WRITTEN CODE

Testable code is definitely better in the sense that it's easier to test...
but depending on the style of the developer, it might be much harder to follow
and understand holistically. Especially when working in 'inversion of control'
environments.

# 5 TEST DESCRIPTIONS WORK AS DOCUMENTATION

This can be true, but unit tests don't necessarily differentiate between
'happy paths' and 'edge cases': the two types of tests sit side by side. In my
experience, unit tests are _mostly_ edge cases. Still, I do find myself
referring to tests as often as docs. Just wish it were better in this regard

